# Jetters



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Just bought a spartan electric jetter for inside large buildings . I am also looking at a trailer jetter as I just got a contract and need both I will be using electric on upper floors and have to sub out the trailer jet side for now . Any suggestions on a trailer jetter


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I choose Mongoose over US Jet and believe I made the right decision. The remote control is absolutely awesome. The Caterpillar engine needs no explanation. The machine overall is extremely well made and heavy duty throughout.

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I choose Mongoose over US Jet and believe I made the right decision. The remote control is absolutely awesome. The Caterpillar engine needs no explanation. The machine overall is extremely well made and heavy duty throughout. David


Ironically, I feel the exact opposite. The most important factor is the man behind the machine.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I want to hear about the electric jetter. Floor and kitchen drains. Are they effective or
not powerful enough?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Ironically, I feel the exact opposite. The most important factor is the man behind the machine.



Aren't they both important? Or maybe I misunderstand the post.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> I want to hear about the electric jetter. Floor and kitchen drains. Are they effective or
> not powerful enough?



I have no issues clearing restaurant floor drains with a trailer jetter. Messy, but effective. Of course a remote is imperative. 

David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

When you say floor drains I'm assuming a two inch line and you need to get thru a trap? I walk 2" traps with my 3/16 hose attached to a spray gun handle easily


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I want to hear about the electric jetter. Floor and kitchen drains. Are they effective or not powerful enough?


 I will let you no I will be using it starting Sunday through Thursday this week I have some contracts to do it quarterly


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Aren't they both important? Or maybe I misunderstand the post.


The right equipment is important, the right mechanic is more important.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 2gpm 1500 psi electric jetters are a waste. Not strong enough to remove the built up hardened grease.

The man OR equipment thought? I think the person is more important. Equipment is important but it's really over rated.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> The 2gpm 1500 psi electric jetters are a waste. Not strong enough to remove the built up hardened grease. The man OR equipment thought? I think the person is more important. Equipment is important but it's really over rated.


Hard grease in a 2" kitchen line or urinal salt takes way more than 1500 to break.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Man or, Equipment?
Interesting Question....

There are 2 things you won't find me interested in doing...

Going to a job without the equipment & tools needed to do the job...
Or,
Wasting time on a job with inadequate equipment & tools to perform the task...

My time is more valuable than that...:yes:
And I'd feel like an idiot doing it...:yes:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with Red to an extent. Give a moron the greatest equipment and he's still screwed. Give a good mechanic lousy equipment and he'll still find a way to get it done. It might not be easy, but he'll figure it out.


----------

